# Kimber .45 ACP



## yep

Going to take the chl course and I am starting to look at good guns for c/c. I shot a Kimber .45 acp at carters once and liked it a lot, but do not remember the model, does anyone have experience with the Kimbers?
I think the capacity is less with a .45 but I am not sure if there are any other disadvantages in choosing a .45 over a .40 or other smaller/higher capacity caliber?


----------



## JohnAkaB

single stack 1911. How did you like the feel of the .45 in your hands? with a .40 you have a higher capacity magazine, depending on what gun you choose.


----------



## yep

It was very comfortable to shoot, it was a sherriff officer who let my 9yr old son and I shoot it, I was shocked by the lack of recoil. My son went through the clip and thought my Beretta 9mm had as much recoil as the 45. It was a sweet shooter.


----------



## RB II

I have shot several models of Kimber in .45 and in all of them the felt recoil was less than in other brand lighter calibers. My next purchase will be a sub-compact Kimber in .45.


----------



## OrangeS30

I have a Kimber Ultra Tactical II and love it. There is more recoil with it (3" barrel) than my Colt Gold Cup Trophy (5" barrel), but still easy to shoot. The only disadvantage I see with carrying a 45 is the weight.


----------



## CHARLIE

Kimbers are very nice weapons. Kinda expensive but very nice. You may want to look at some other model 1911, Remington has one out also Springfield and of course the famous Colt. But there are plenty others too. Most all feel the same with basically same design. Its what ever makes you happy

There is another 45 post on this board check it out..


----------



## monkeyman1

my next will be a kimber in .45. sweet guns.


----------



## trodery

I love Kimbers! Both my wife and I carry matching Kimbers in .45. We both have the Kimber Stainless Ultra Carry.


----------



## Condition One

*C/C weapon*

See if you can find someone that'll let you carry a 1911 concealed for a few hours. Sit, stand, walk, run, drive, mow the yard, etc. That'll give you an idea if it's the right carry gun or not. I have had a longtime love affair with the 1911 but even the micro-compact that I had was very heavy to carry all day. I went with a polymer-framed c/c weapon but still love my 1911 for bedside duty.


----------



## aggieanglr

I have a Kimber Crimson Carry in .45 as my C/C gon. I carry it all day every day in a Crossbreed Super Tuck. You get used to the weight and after a day or two you hardly even know it's there.


----------



## A Draper

I recently bought a basic kimber with night sights. I really like it. I just feels right in the hand. At the same time, I bought a Kahr CW9. The Kahr is much lighter in weight and recoils sharper. The Kimber would be my first choice but the Kahr is much easier to lug around.


----------



## Capt. Hooky

I had an ultra carry II. Sweet gun. Very little recoil for a 3" barrel. I will own another one soon.


----------



## JayTray

*FWIW*

Kimber makes a great gun, no doubt about it. But is it the right pistol for EDC?

Ask yourself:

*If I go someplace (kiddos school etc) and have to leave gun in vehicle, am I cool with tossing my $1200 pistol under the seat?

*Am I cool with same gun potentially getting stolen out of vehicle...
*Am I cool with above average wear and tear on $1200 pistol..

*As mentioned... even a subcompact fully loaded .45 is heavy!

Get a quality polymer gun (Glock, SA XD) in a .40 cal. Twice the capacity and considerably lighter. Dont get me wrong.. there is absolutely nothing purttier than a really nice 1911... but does it fit the task?

See the other thread on the RIA 1911... great $500 gun!!

my .02


----------



## pg542

JayTray said:


> Kimber makes a great gun, no doubt about it. But is it the right pistol for EDC?
> 
> Ask yourself:
> 
> *If I go someplace (kiddos school etc) and have to leave gun in vehicle, am I cool with tossing my $1200 pistol under the seat?
> 
> *Am I cool with same gun potentially getting stolen out of vehicle...
> *Am I cool with above average wear and tear on $1200 pistol..
> 
> *As mentioned... even a subcompact fully loaded .45 is heavy!
> 
> Get a quality polymer gun (Glock, SA XD) in a .40 cal. Twice the capacity and considerably lighter. Dont get me wrong.. there is absolutely nothing purttier than a really nice 1911... but does it fit the task?
> 
> See the other thread on the RIA 1911... great $500 gun!!
> 
> my .02


...excellent points....I too love my 1911's. A 100yr. old design and still top of the heap. (thank you John Browning). I've tried to carry my full size (Gold Cup) and my Springfield v10 ultra compact. For me, it ain't happening during the hotter months. However the Springfield rides with me when it's cooler. (easier to keep concealed with a light jacket etc.) When it's hot, like most of the time here, I pocket carry a Rohrbaugh R9. A 9mm doesn't speak with as much authority as a .45, but I a 9 in my pocket is better than a 1911 at home or in the truck.....I agree JT, a nice 1911 with a hi-ride beavertail, skeleton hammer, mag well, stippled grip surfaces and nice set of wood grips, no-snag Novaks.....beautiful, and that's not even counting what's on the inside.lol


----------



## Pocketfisherman

As much as I love 1911 pattern pistols and my Kimbers, I seldom carry them. There's too many other options that work better in TX with the heat, and not wearing a jacket to conceal a spine, belt, or shoulder holster. A 1911 is big and uncomfortable for inside the waistband in my opinion, but I'm sure others do it. I've progressed through three different carry guns, started with a Makarov, then a lighter and a bit smaller larger caliber KelTec P-9, and a Ruger LC9. The KelTec and Ruger are very similar, but my Ruger has a laser site. Either the KelTec or Ruger can be had with or without laser. I carry the KelTec the most because it is smaller and lighter without the laser. And if it should get stolen, I'm only out $250. Mine is 100% reliable and loaded with CorBon hollow points. For a little gun, it has good sites and will actually group a lot better than what one would expect from a short barreled defensive pistol. I shoot the Kimbers for fun, and for matches, but the 9's are a lot more comfortable to carry with confidence that they are truly concealed.


----------



## JayTray

Last note... Take a look at the Sig P238 (.380) Great for a pocket pistol option. Shot a buddy's a while back. Good feel for a small frame and a great trigger. Not $250 like the Keltec... but ya know..


----------



## John Galt

Pocketfisherman said:


> As much as I love 1911 pattern pistols and my Kimbers, I seldom carry them. There's too many other options that work better in TX with the heat, and not wearing a jacket to conceal a spine, belt, or shoulder holster. A 1911 is big and uncomfortable for inside the waistband in my opinion, but I'm sure others do it. I've progressed through three different carry guns, started with a Makarov, then a lighter and a bit smaller larger caliber KelTec P-9, and a Ruger LC9. The KelTec and Ruger are very similar, but my Ruger has a laser site. Either the KelTec or Ruger can be had with or without laser. I carry the KelTec the most because it is smaller and lighter without the laser. And if it should get stolen, I'm only out $250. Mine is 100% reliable and loaded with CorBon hollow points. For a little gun, it has good sites and will actually group a lot better than what one would expect from a short barreled defensive pistol. I shoot the Kimbers for fun, and for matches, but the 9's are a lot more comfortable to carry with confidence that they are truly concealed.


What calibers does the KelTec P-9 come in? Is 9MM "enough"(yeah, I know...properly handled, a .22 is "enough"...but we're talking someone under stress who does not have much time to pick his shot).

New to this...I'm getting older, and the mess going on in London has focused my mind.

Also, curious about caliber/ammo recommendation. Obviously you don't want ti pinch pennies where personal safety is involved, but there's no point in spending money just to prove you had it.


----------



## mavrik

If you like the 1911 style pistols, look at the Sig P238. It's a 380 that's a miniture 1911 and a lot easier to carry. I've got three 1911 style 45's, incuding a small Warthog, commander size colt and a full size, but they all are just too heavy to carry concealed all day.


----------



## Ernest

Colt Mustang is another .380 "1911" type weapon. They made one with a alum. frame too.


----------



## iridered2003

shoot 185g out of the 3in 45acp and you'll be surpised.


----------



## RobaloSunrise

What ever you carry you need to do a few basic things. One it has to remain concealed at all times. that is tough to do with a full frame 1911, it is even difficult with a compact 1911. Two it has to be comfortable for extended wear. You can't just sit at a deask and take it off when you want, see number one. And three it has to be, above all else, a pistol you will shoot a lot. Just because you shoot a glock 3 days of the week and can cut one hole at 7 meters doesn't mean you will even hit a target with a Sig 238. Shoot a lot, practice your real world as much as possible, and train as you fight because you will fight like you train.


----------



## OLE'RED

Pretty good guns for the money, I own one,Tactical Pro II. Its been a fairly concilable weapon. There are better ones out there but your gona pay forum.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Rumor has it a 9mm version of the Sig 238 is just around the corner from release. Sig built it to better compete with the Kimber Solo and Springfield EMP in 9mm.


----------



## RobaloSunrise

The 238 in 380 is plenty for self defense. It's all about shot placement. Center mass.


----------



## OWR

I have a Kimber Ultra CDP. The are a little on the heavy side but I think that is why the recoil is so manageable in such a small package.

You will not be disapointed with one.


----------



## michaelbaranowski

Pocketfisherman said:


> Rumor has it a 9mm version of the Sig 238 is just around the corner from release. Sig built it to better compete with the Kimber Solo and Springfield EMP in 9mm.


I love my Kimber Ultra Carry and my Sig P238. I switch between as my carry gun depending on my dress and how I am feeling that day. Now if Sig makes a P238 9mm I will be sure to pick one up. But would like to see it just a hair larger but smaller than Ultra.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

michaelbaranowski said:


> I love my Kimber Ultra Carry and my Sig P238. I switch between as my carry gun depending on my dress and how I am feeling that day. Now if Sig makes a P238 9mm I will be sure to pick one up. But would like to see it just a hair larger but smaller than Ultra.


Sig 290 is what you just described.


----------



## dwilliams35

A lot of it depends on whether you're actually talking about a gun you're going to carry, or if you're just buying a "carry gun" that you'll stick in the glove compartment. A 1911 has a lot of its own challenges to for-real on-the belt every day carry.. I carried one when I first got my CHL: while they're still my "one true love" as far as pistols go, it's probably been ten years since I've for-real carried one.. The weight, the cocked-and-locked issue, the relatively small ammo capacity, etc. etc. etc. really kind of overshadows the "my favorite pistols" part in a purely practical sense.. I've moved on to several other models which are much more "livable" for everyday carry, and don't see myself going back anytime soon..


----------



## meterman

i have 3 kimbers , usp compact 40 leo , colt combat comander , i carry .45 
pros .45 has more tranfer energy , heavyest bullet weight u dont need 13 rds

cons heavy , but if you load up a 9mm at 13 rnds , or a 40 at 12 rds they weight is about the same


----------



## michaelbaranowski

Pocketfisherman said:


> Sig 290 is what you just described.


Not really the same. That is a double action not a 1911 style gun. And also polymer not metal.


----------



## Capt. Hooky

Kimber's are great guns. I have a Ultra Carry II and a Solo Carry (9mm) I absolutly love both of them. Single stacks on both. I wouldn't trade them for anything.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

michaelbaranowski said:


> Not really the same. That is a double action not a 1911 style gun. And also polymer not metal.


Looks like a 9mm version of the 238 is coming, hopefully introduced at the shot show in the next couple of days. http://www.gunsholstersandgear.com/2012/01/16/sig-p938/


----------



## lowbass

My wife gave me one of these for 
Christmas. Seems like a sweet gun and shoots well, but I don't think I would want to carry it all day on a regulat basis.


----------



## Oceola

*Love my Kimber*

I have been carrying an Ultra CDP 11 for several years now. Hardly know it's there. It's as light as many compact .40's and 9's. The secret to that is in the holster, a Galco "Quick Slide". All of the molding is on the outside and the inside piece of leather is flat...Keeps it close to the body and does not flatten out when the gun is drawn. Very comfortable. Even works with my Ruger SR 1911.


----------

